# New 5Th Wheel Design



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I could not help posting this picture.

http://thereifixedit.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/white-trash-repairs-*******-mobile-home.jpg


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey - that guy lives down the street from me!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

That looks like an awful lot of weight on one axle!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

The area above the gooseneck comes pre-wired and plumbed (plumbing) for the optional hot tub/jacuzzi.....


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Hey - that guy lives down the street from me!


What is that a Lancaster county *******?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

PA Outbackers said:


> Hey - that guy lives down the street from me!


What is that a Lancaster county *******?








[/quote]

Heck no - its more like a Holtwood *******


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Damn! 2 weeks earlier and we could have had the 1st in NH ..... but I don't think Eric has even finalized his yet







....I should be talking to him tomorrow anyway....


----------



## PA Outbackers (Oct 19, 2010)

wolfwood said:


> Damn! 2 weeks earlier and we could have had the 1st in NH ..... but I don't think Eric has even finalized his yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To classy for Eric.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OOOOooooooo



























You might want to start running - - NOW!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Another new design!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

PA Outbackers said:


> Damn! 2 weeks earlier and we could have had the 1st in NH ..... but I don't think Eric has even finalized his yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To classy for Eric.
[/quote]

Keep it up! Your going to make my list....right next to Wolfie.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Another new design!


*OHHHH!!!!! I LIKE THAT ONE!!!!!* (Even have the TV AND the hitch already!!)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Damn! 2 weeks earlier and we could have had the 1st in NH ..... but I don't think Eric has even finalized his yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To classy for Eric.
[/quote]

Keep it up! Your going to make my list....right next to Wolfie.....








[/quote]

*
WHAT AN HONOR!!!! *

I don't know that ANYONE else ('cept Kathy) has ever reached such heights!! There's PLENTY of room!! Come on over!!


----------

